# Feeler : Tain Aura Tailcap compatible with McGizmo clip r



## gunga (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey all. I've been trying (actually Eala started it but I'm running with it) to get Tain to make a tailcap for his new Aura AA light that fits a clip. 

I think he has agreed but having troubles getting firm details and costs. 

Here is what I know:

- it will be tapped to fit a McGizmo clip. 
- it will have NO trits. The trits will be in the button you provide (no button is included I think). 
- it will not be a cigar grip. I think it may look similar to the back of a McGizmo AA Pak, but I'm speculating. 
- cost is unknown. The more we order, the cheaper it is, but I don't have an idea. 

So, please state your interest if you are serious. Plan on $150. It could easily be less but I don't know so I'm setting a high bar. 

I'll update as soon as I get any information. I'm assuming it will be a prepay but again, I'm speculating. 

Just raise your hand if you want one!

----

Update March 10

Okay. 

Tain has received the McGizmo clip and bolts and will buy a Tap to make the tails. 

Approx cost of the tail is $75 + shipping, based on 10 tails. I have asked about 5 tails since that is the demand. 

Shipping is costly (ems). One option is that I have all 5 tails shipped here and send them out. Shipping to the states with tracking and about $73 insurance is around $15. Within Canada I'm unsure and international varies depending on insurance. Uninsured is cheaper of course but I don't take responsibility for postal mishaps. 

Lead time is about 2 weeks. 

I have no other info though I'm still pressing.

------
March 10, update #2 from Tain 

"No photos, it is same tail as Aura minus the trit slots, and cigar grip. 

I will do the 5 tailcap for the same price. 

Just a tailcap the shipping will be $30 EMS+Insurance. 

Extra installed 3-trit button(or no-trit button) with e-switch is $98 each + shipping."


----------



## eala (Mar 7, 2016)

You know I am game. My clip was sent to Tain for inspection. I have to believe he can do something like this for less than $150. Without the cigar grip, the tail piece is relatively simple to machine.

eala


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm definitely in on this! 
Tain- we love your products!
Please make it. Count me in on one or two!
Thank you to Gunga-


----------



## gunga (Mar 7, 2016)

Yep. I expect less than $150 but it's a small run and I've been asking about pricing for weeks. Just setting low expectations.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 7, 2016)

Moved this feeler thread to Homemade and Modified Flashlights Discussion. 

Bill


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## gunga (Mar 8, 2016)

Awesome! So 4-5. Tain said he'll send me details "soon".


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 8, 2016)

gunga said:


> Awesome! So 4-5. Tain said he'll send me details "soon".



Thanks for running with this! Hope it pans out.


----------



## gunga (Mar 8, 2016)

No other interest?

Well. I told Tain 4-5 for now, I'll report back after I hear something.


----------



## gunga (Mar 8, 2016)

Can we have one more person to get a nice round 5?


----------



## ibeQuint (Mar 9, 2016)

gunga said:


> Can we have one more person to get a nice round 5?



Absolutely, count me in.


----------



## didi_1606 (Mar 9, 2016)

Does it still use the same e-switch?


----------



## gunga (Mar 9, 2016)

I believe so. No reason to change.


----------



## gunga (Mar 10, 2016)

I've posted an update. Cost should be around $75 + shipping. (but based on 10 tails). 

Please restate your interest with your location so we can figure out shipping.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes, I'm still interested. USA.


----------



## gunga (Mar 11, 2016)

Okay. Got a good update from Tain. 

The tailcap will be like the stock one but no cigar grip, no trits slots but tapped for a McGizmo clip. 

Cost is $75+shipping ($30+). 

If any of you guys want, I can ship the tails here and ship from Canada. It will be cheaper, though there is a chance I'll be hit with customs fees or taxes. It will still be cheaper than ems from Taiwan. 

So we are a go. 

You can also buy extra button assemblies for your tail if you want, for $98 (+ any trits of course). I'm unlikely to do this. Lots of $ for a spare tailcap with button. 

So, please reconfirm your interest and let me know if you want me to receive and forward your tail. You should save $ but will need to pay me instead of Tain.


----------



## gunga (Mar 11, 2016)

I might ask some of you USA based guys to ship me a spare clip.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 11, 2016)

Mike - I'm cool with that. Thanks


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 11, 2016)

Mike -

I didn't want to assume, and just wanted clarification. Do these ship out with or without a McGizmo clip?
Didn't know if they were just the tail caps pre-drilled to accept a clip, or if they sold complete with a clip already attached.


----------



## gunga (Mar 11, 2016)

These are just bare tail caps with no clips, no bolts and no switches.


----------



## gunga (Mar 11, 2016)

I can do a "group" buy of 5 clips if that helps.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 11, 2016)

Mike-

That's completely fine. I can always order a clip later from Don. Thank you!


gunga said:


> These are just bare tail caps with no clips, no bolts and no switches.


----------



## gunga (Mar 11, 2016)

Hey guys. Please let me know your location and if you want me to receive your tailcap if you have not already done do. I'd like to tell Tain.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 12, 2016)

gunga said:


> Hey guys. Please let me know your location and if you want me to receive your tailcap if you have not already done do. I'd like to tell Tain.



Let's so this via PM. 

Bill


----------



## ibeQuint (Mar 12, 2016)

Sounds good, I'll be going tailcap plus switch assembly shipped via ems


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Mike -
I just wanted to thank you again for pitching this to Tain, and coordinating this all together. Thank you brother!


----------



## gunga (Mar 13, 2016)

Your welcome! It was Eala who pitched it. I just nag a lot and got a group together. 




Not there yet. Need a response from gonefishing and Tain.


----------



## gunga (Mar 14, 2016)

Paypal has been sent to Tain. And we're off!


----------



## ibeQuint (Mar 15, 2016)

Paypal sent, thanks for getting the group together gunga


----------



## gunga (Mar 15, 2016)

Awesome. I hope he gets them done soon!!


----------



## phosphor22 (Mar 15, 2016)

ibeQuint said:


> Paypal sent, thanks for getting the group together gunga




ditto - thanks gunga


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 16, 2016)

Just ordered my Mcgizmo clip from Don!
Just need Tain's end cap!


----------



## gunga (Mar 21, 2016)

Fresh update. Tail caps have been machined. Awaiting mill access to drill and tap for clips. Looks like he made 10.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 21, 2016)

Gunga -

Nice update, and thanks so much for the pictures! 
As the late Freddie Prince said, "Looking Good!"


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome! This is what I was hoping he would make. Good stuff!


----------



## claptrap (Mar 28, 2016)

Late to the party, but I'm in for one. looking forward to it.


----------



## gunga (Mar 28, 2016)

They are not shipping yet (next week?) but contact Tain directly. It looks like he made 10 so there are 4 left.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks Mike. Appreciate the update. Was wondering if they were being shipped out


gunga said:


> They are not shipping yet (next week?) but contact Tain directly. It looks like he made 10 so there are 4 left.


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2016)

A small but unfortunate update:

------

Hi Mike,

Since my milling machine is still busy. I had my friend milled the holes for me, but he screwed up. The holes should be radially drilled, but these are not. As result, the bolts are not perfectly flat, which is not acceptable. I am going to make the tailcaps again. I expect to send out the tailcaps next week. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 31, 2016)

gunga said:


> A small but unfortunate update:
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Not the greatest update, but shows Tains commitment to excellence, even for a small batch.


----------



## gunga (Mar 31, 2016)

I had a light with the bolts drilled non radially. It really felt cheap and bugged me. Glad Tain is fixing it.


----------



## gunga (Apr 8, 2016)

Small update. Tail caps are expected to ship Monday. Of course I'm away for the week. Sigh. I'll be able to pick them up the Monday after. They will likely take till the end of the week to get to me anyways.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Mike


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 8, 2016)

gunga said:


> Small update. Tail caps are expected to ship Monday. Of course I'm away for the week. Sigh. I'll be able to pick them up the Monday after. They will likely take till the end of the week to get to me anyways.



Really appreciate you making this happen!


----------



## gunga (Apr 8, 2016)

You're very welcome guys! I really wanted an Aura but couldn't do it without a clip option. When this idea got tossed around, I figured I'd see if we could make it happen!


----------



## gunga (Apr 12, 2016)

Pix from Tain. Tailcaps should be here in a week or so.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 12, 2016)

gunga said:


> Pix from Tain. Tailcaps should be here in a week or so.
> 
> View attachment 2407
> 
> ...



That's looks great! May need to bend the tip a bit. But otherwise looks solid!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey, they look nice Mike.
Can't wait to see them!


----------



## phosphor22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Yep those look fine! can't wait to see it on my Aura - thanks Mike


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 12, 2016)

Tain is an extremely skilled metal craftsman. However, we need to show him how to take better pictures hahaha 


gunga said:


> Pix from Tain. Tailcaps should be here in a week or so.
> 
> View attachment 2407
> 
> ...


----------



## gunga (Apr 13, 2016)

Yep. Maybe a few glamour shots once everyone gets their Tailcaps?


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 14, 2016)

Yep, they're just blury pictures ..... lol


gunga said:


> Yep. Maybe a few glamour shots once everyone gets their Tailcaps?


----------



## ibeQuint (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine arrived today! Sorry the clip isn't very clean/polished. It fits beautifully though, it's very tight until you bend it back a bit. 
http://i.imgur.com/O1lNBrE.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/2HDH8GC.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/MQJhSmG.jpg?1


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 16, 2016)

ibeQuint said:


> Mine arrived today! Sorry the clip isn't very clean/polished. It fits beautifully though, it's very tight until you bend it back a bit.
> http://i.imgur.com/O1lNBrE.jpg?1
> http://i.imgur.com/2HDH8GC.jpg?1
> http://i.imgur.com/MQJhSmG.jpg?1



Nice! Did you order direct from Tain?


----------



## ibeQuint (Apr 16, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Nice! Did you order direct from Tain?


I did, yes.


----------



## gunga (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks sweet.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow , that's nice!
Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 18, 2016)

Question: 
Was it fairly easy to unscrew the switch assembly, and put it into the new tail? Any helpful tips? Thanks.

QUOTE=ibeQuint;4881221]Mine arrived today! Sorry the clip isn't very clean/polished. It fits beautifully though, it's very tight until you bend it back a bit. 
http://i.imgur.com/O1lNBrE.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/2HDH8GC.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/MQJhSmG.jpg?1[/QUOTE]


----------



## gunga (Apr 18, 2016)

They have all arrived! I have not had a chance to inspect anything yet but will try to pack it all tonight for shipping tomorrow.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 18, 2016)

gunga said:


> They have all arrived! I have not had a chance to inspect anything yet but will try to pack it all tonight for shipping tomorrow.



Awesome!


----------



## gunga (Apr 18, 2016)

Edit. Never mind.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 18, 2016)

Good to hear!
Thank you 


gunga said:


> They have all arrived! I have not had a chance to inspect anything yet but will try to pack it all tonight for shipping tomorrow.


----------



## gunga (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey Paul. Swapping the switch over is easy. You do need either very fine needle nose pliers, strong tweezers or perhaps snap-ring pliers.

I installed the tailcap. The clip is a touch long. After some bending etc, it's still touching the head. It works but is tight. I'll try more bending. Tough clip. Function is great but will be much better after more bending. 

Now if/when I ever get a better circuit, I'll let you guys know. Nothing imminent though.


----------



## gunga (Apr 19, 2016)

OK. More bending. I'll need to refinish the clip because I marked it up a bit bending. 
Fits better now. 

I also filed down the tips of my bolts a bit. A tad too long. Might do more later. I should have asked for the bolts used in the AA pack. They are shorter. 

Sorry, uploading on the iPhone app is not great for quality.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 19, 2016)

gunga said:


> OK. More bending. I'll need to refinish the clip because I marked it up a bit bending.
> Fits better now.
> 
> I also filed down the tips of my bolts a bit. A tad too long. Might do more later. I should have asked for the bolts used in the AA pack. They are shorter.
> ...



Hey Mike! Were you bending it at the bend near the head? And does it touch anymore now that you've bent it? And are they in the mail[emoji16]


----------



## gunga (Apr 19, 2016)

All Tailcaps just shipped! Yes. At the head. And no it doesn't touch anymore.


----------



## gunga (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys. I've been edcing my aura. I still need to assist it a bit when clipping on my thin shorts but it's great. I could never Edc it without the clip. 

It turns out I made an error in the switch price. When I got the email from Tain I believed the price for the switch parts was $92, I've now been informed it's more like $22. 

Sigh. For that price i may have purchased an extra switch. Realistically I'd rarely if ever use the extra tailcap but it's a nice option. 

I sincerely apologize. If you guys really want an extra switch I can do a group buy on those. I might be able to convince Tain to use cheaper shipping since the value is low. 

I'm not desperate for an extra switch. Just annoyed about the misunderstanding.

Edit: extra switch and 12 trits for the cigar grip tail would be around $120+. I think I'll skip it for myself.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info Mike!
Also received my tracking number!


----------



## gunga (Apr 20, 2016)

Here's a closeup.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey, a big thanks to both Gunga and Eala for making this project happen. I am a bit surprised that not more people bid to buy this rather nice mod!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 25, 2016)

Just got mine. Thanks again!


----------



## gunga (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks awesome! Do you like it?


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 26, 2016)

Overall, I am happy with the product. However, I did experience that the holes drilled were a little tight for my new McGizmo screws and clip. Did anyone else experience that?
Question on the assembly of the switch. There is a opaque silicone rubber between the metal button and the rest of the switch apparatus. One side is imprinted with an obvious surface circle. The other side is completely flat. Which side faces the metal button? My common sense says the imprinted side faces the metal button correct? After I disassembled the switch, I lost track of which way the silicone goes in.


gunga said:


> Looks awesome! Do you like it?


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm having the same issue with the screws. I don't want to torque them down for fear of stripping the holes. This is as far down as I go before it gets tight.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh no! I don't like this trend regarding the screws


----------



## gunga (Apr 26, 2016)

Hmmm. I didn't have issues with the screws.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 26, 2016)

Any thoughts on what could be the issue?


----------



## archimedes (Apr 26, 2016)

Where are the screws sourced ?

Sometimes small parts like these can be out of spec ... even different batches from the same supplier.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 26, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Where are the screws sourced ?
> 
> Sometimes small parts like these can be out of spec ... even different batches from the same supplier.



I received my screws from McGizmo.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi!
Same here. Got both clip and screws also from Don.
I had to play with mine to make them fit. I would start to turn the screw in, and then back off. Did that a few times and then found a sweet spot. Wondering if it's because there is very little room in that tail end.


----------



## gunga (Apr 26, 2016)

Eala mentioned the bolt spacing was a bit wide. Could be that the tap used was not perfect (hence Nick's issue) or perhaps bolts out of specification. I'm using bolts from McGizmo I filed to shorten. I was tempted to get some ti torx bolts from USA knifemakers. We can split a pack if people want torx.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 26, 2016)

Maybe the screws are on one side of the tolerance and the tap was on the other side ....

I have some aftermarket Aleph engines that only fit in certain hosts.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 26, 2016)

I just noticed a good sized gouge. Looks like the drill went too low. Only on one hole though.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Apr 26, 2016)

Gonefishing-
Mine had that too.
Other topic: Nice ride, man. What version M-Series?


----------



## gunga (Apr 26, 2016)

I have drill marks too.


----------



## phosphor22 (Apr 26, 2016)

Mine had the drill mark just as in gonefishing's photo. Haven't tried the McGizmo clip yet - ordered it and the screws direct from McGizmo


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 27, 2016)

Alright! After some bending, filing and patience, the clip is mounted! Eala was correct, the holes are slightly narrower than the clip, but I believe that's intentional. Once mounted, the Ti will mold a little better to the curves and align properly. The grooves on the screws were catching on the holes of the clip, but once past a certain point, it fell into place. I also slowly worked the screws into the holes prior to mounting the clip. There was some tightness at the beginning, but it worked itself out.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 27, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> Gonefishing-
> Mine had that too.
> Other topic: Nice ride, man. What version M-Series?



Thanks. It's just the M package on my 328xi GT. The dealer I bought from outfits all the cars with the M package.


----------

